# Ahhh.....Smoker not getting hot enough.  Help



## lxxenigmaxxl (Jan 5, 2013)

This morning I preheated my smoke hollow to 400f. After adding 3 racks of ribs a water tray and a wood tray the temp has dropped to 160f and does not seem to be rising.I am using 2 different temp guages  with same results. Will the temp rise very slowly and does that account for the 321 method  or does that not take effect till I reach my goal temp.

I seam to remember something similar happening 5 years ago when I tried to use this same smoker but I think the circumstances were a tad bit different so I cant use that as a model. Will the water rack lower the temp.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2013)

lx, morning and welcome to the forum.... Take a moment and fill in your location, in your profile, so we have an idea of where you are, temps, humidity, elevation etc.... It will help our members answer questions in the future.....   

About the temp issue....

Take the water pan out....   Trying to heat up water sucks tons of Btu's.... Also, if you want the smoker above 212 deg..... the Btu's to boil the water will reduce the heat in the smoker....   Same deal as the dreaded stall... evaporative cooling is in progress....   Dave


----------



## lxxenigmaxxl (Jan 5, 2013)

Good call, Im back up to temp. Thanks for saving the day


----------

